# TV HD ou Full HD pour un Mac Mini CD 1,66 ?



## silos (21 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite acheter une TV LCD pour remplacer mon vieux téléviseur, et en profiter pour y brancher mon Mac Mini Core Duo 1,66Ghz, 2Go Ram, 120Go HD.

Le but est de s'en servir comme Media Center et comme ordinateur de salon pour :

      1) visionner des films DVD/Divx,
      2) visionner des photos,
      3) écouter de la musique,
      4) naviguer sur le Net.

Les prix des LCD ayant pas mal baissé, j'ai remarqué qu'on pouvait trouver des FULL HD au prix de simples HD.

Je sais que sans support de lecture Full HD (Blue Ray...), il n'y a pas trop d'intérêt, mais :

      5) C'est plus agréable de naviguer sur un écran en 1920x1080 (Full HD) qu'en 1366x768 (HD),
      6) Demain des lecteurs Blue Ray externes, voire internes seront peut être dispo..

Je m'intéresse à :
    - Toshiba 37" *37X3030DG* (Full HD)
    - Sony Bravia 32" *KDL-32D3000* (HD)

Enfin, est-ce qu'un *32"*[/COLOR][/B][/URL] d'entrée de gamme n'est-il pas suffisant ? 

Pouvez-vous me faire part de votre expérience ?

Merci.


----------



## ROB 59 (22 Août 2007)

Bonjour;
A priori, deux choses a voir
1 la resolution que la carte peut afficher
2 la connectique du televiseur


----------



## exlexl (24 Août 2007)

Silos

Jai un MacBookPro, connecte a un Sony KDL32D3000.
Ecran LCD detecte que ce soit en VGA (Mac DVI <-> adaptateur DVI - VGA <-> VGA LCD) ou en HDMI (Mac DVI <-> adaptateur DVI - HMDI <-> cable HDMI-HDMI <-> HDMI LCD).
Resolution 1360*768 aucun souci, profil SonyTV propose.

Comme tu le dis, ce Sony la n'est pas FULLHD.

A+


----------



## ROB 59 (25 Août 2007)

Bonjour
En plus le manuel du televiseur indique toute les resolutions
supportees par son entree.


----------



## silos (26 Août 2007)

J'ai vu les diff&#233;rents mod&#232;les &#224; la FNAC d'Aix en Provence = c'est beau !

Cependant c'est grand : il ne faut pas oublier de pr&#233;voir la distance mini entre l'&#233;cran et le spectateur, avant de choisir un grand mod&#232;le.

La seule chose que je ne sais toujours pas, c'est ce que &#231;a donne en navigation internet entre un HD et un FULL HD.

Personne n'a eu l'occasion d'essayer ?


----------



## Dee-êgo (6 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je déterre un peu le sujet. Donc que choisir pour un mac mini (C2D 2GHz) entre une TV HD Ready ou Full HD???
L'utilisation sera principalement en tant que media center mais je voudrais aussi savoir ce que ça donne pour internet.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## photomac (1 Janvier 2008)

bonjour
g le matos
Mac mini 2GHZ, 2GO de mémoire
ecran sharp LC-42XD1EA aquos full hd
le mac mini je peux le configurer au mieux pour une taille maxi a 1920X1080 entrelacé, et l'ecran la netteté régler a -3 pour un bon piqué de l'image.
Le problème c'est que mon mac mini ce crach et redémarre, a mon avis c la carte graphique qui n'arrive pas a suivre. Quand pensez vous?????? Chez vous sa marche bien?
J'utilise la télécomande apple fournie avec, je zape un peu vers mes musiques ou videos ou autres, pour faire tourner l'interface 3D et ca plante, l'ordi coupe et redémarre.
J'ais déjas réduit la taille de l'ecran mais rien a faire c'est la même chose.
Je pense voir avec le sav du revendeur ci cette machine na pas un problème.
Faite moi part du vos expériences, et merci pour votre attention.
Cordialement David


----------

